# Systembackup

## silizium

Hallo,

nach dem ich nun wirklich viel Zeit und Mühe in mein Gentoo investiert habe, würde ich gerne ein Backup davon machen. 

Es soll das komplette System "ge'tar'd" werden, so das wenn ich mir mal was kaputt mache ich nur das Backup einspielen muss und alles läuft wieder. 

Ich versuchte bereits ein:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tar -cpjf /srv/daten/backup/system/system-datum.tar.bz2  / --numeric-owner
> 
> 

 

Das machte ich von knoppix aus. 

Ein anschliessendes entpacken mit tar -xjf ging jedoch in die Hose, weil er am Schluss mit einem Fehler abgebrochen hat.

Hat von euch jemand eine Idee (vielleicht schonmal selber (erfolgreich) gemacht), wie man ein Backup von seinem Gentoo erstellt.

THX

Silizium

----------

## boris64

such mal im forum, die diskussion gabs schon so einige male.

----------

## swimmer

Oder Du probierst mal 'dar'

 *Quote:*   

> *  app-arch/dar [ Masked ]
> 
>       Latest version available: 2.1.0-r1
> 
>       Latest version installed: 2.1.0-r1
> ...

 

Damit habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht ...

Stefan

----------

## Lenz

Dar kann ich nur empfehlen, mit kdar bekommst du noch ein passendes Frontend dazu, mit dem sich leicht einzelne Dateien wieder herstellen lassen.

----------

## mikkk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tar -cpjf /srv/daten/backup/system/system-datum.tar.bz2 / --numeric-owner
> 
> 

 

Mit *exakt* dem selben Befehl (mal abgesehen vom Pfad  :Wink: ) hab ich mal ein gentoo von einer Platte auf eine andere kopiert, und es hat funktioniert!

Dein Problem muss also woanders liegen. Ist vielleicht Dein Backup-Medium kaputt?

mikkk

----------

## Lenz

Hier ist mein Backupskript für dar. Wenn du willst, kannst du das ja für deine Zwecke abändern. Dar ist echt spitze.

```

#!/bin/sh

# backup.root 

# Version: 0.07

# License: GPL

# Author: Lenz Heilmann <gentoo@lenzheilmann.de>

# Ein Script, das ein Backup von allen wichtigen Systemdateien

# auf der /-Partition durchgeführt.

# Ausgenommen sind:

# * /boot

# * /dev

# * /home

# * /media

# * /mnt

# * /proc

# * /pub

# * /root

# * /sys

# * /tmp

# * /usr/portage

# Das Archiv wird im Verzeichnis /mnt/temp/tmp/backup erstellt

# und später in das Verzeichnis /mnt/temp/tmp/backup/backup.root

# verschoben.

# Setze Variablen für die Zeitangabe im Archivnamen

day=`date +%d`

month=`date +%m`

year=`date +%G`

hour=`date +%H`

minute=`date +%M`

second=`date +%S`

timezone=`date +%Z`

# Wechsle zu /

cd /

#Ausführen des dar-Befehls

dar -s 700M -S 695M -y -R / -X "*~" -X ".*~" -P boot/ -P dev/ -P home/ -P media/ -P mnt/ -P proc/ -P pub/ -P root/ -P sys/ -P tmp/ -P usr/portage -c "/mnt/temp/tmp/backup/backup.root - "$year"-"$month"-"$day" "$hour"-"$minute"-"$second" "$timezone""

# Einstelllen der korrekten Rechte

find "/mnt/temp/tmp/backup" -type d -exec chown -v root.backup {} \;

find "/mnt/temp/tmp/backup" -type f -exec chown -v root.backup {} \;

find "/mnt/temp/tmp/backup" -type d -exec chmod -v 770 {} \;

find "/mnt/temp/tmp/backup" -type f -exec chmod -v 660 {} \;

# Verschieben der Verzeichnisse in das richtige Verzeichnis

mv /mnt/temp/tmp/backup/*"$year"-"$month"-"$day"* /mnt/temp/tmp/backup/backup.root/

# End of file

```

----------

## silizium

Hallo!!!

Und wie bekomme ich DAR installiert wenn es masked ist? 

Ich blicke mit der maskiererei irgendwie noch nicht ganz durch. Was bedeutet maskiert eigentlich. Ich habe bißher nur einen englischen Text dazu gefunden, leider ist mein Englisch nicht gerade gut   :Embarassed: 

Aber trotzdem schonmal danke für die Hilfe bißher. Wenn mir jetzt noch jemand sagen kann wie ich das installieren kann wäre ich wunschlos glücklich.

Bye

Silizium

----------

## AustrianCoder

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge dar

----------

## silizium

Hallo!

 *Quote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge dar

 

Ist das nicht gefährlich?

Und was sage ich Gentoo denn damit? Ich mache so schrecklich ungern was, wenn ich nicht weiß was ich da eigentlich mache. 

Bye

Silizium

----------

## _lobo

moin,

hab zu dem thema auch ne farge!

und zwar hab ich schonmal mein system (damals noch debian) umziehn lassen (von platte hdc nach hda) hatte das damals mit nem konsolenbefehl von knoppix aus gemacht.

mein problem ist jetzt dass ich den befehl nimmer weiss und ich es gerne machen würde...

hat jemand ne lösung für die sache? das sys soll nu einfach 1:1 von hdaX nach hdaY kopiert werden!

sollte eigentlich nicht schwer sein, nur fällt mir grad nix konstruktives ein  :Confused: 

mfg

chris

----------

## Lenz

 *silizium wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
>  *Quote:*   ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge dar 
> 
> Ist das nicht gefährlich?
> ...

 

Nein ist nicht gefährlich wenn du es so anwendest wie oben steht. Du sagst mit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" Gentoo, dass er es aus dem ~x86 Tree (=unstable Portagetree) installieren soll. Neue ebuilds oder Programme die nicht genügend getestet wurden, sind oftmals masked. Das hat aber meist auf die Stabilität keinen einfluss. 'Dar' läuft super, nur das ebuild ist noch nicht sooo alt, daher ist es wohl noch masked.

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Und was sage ich Gentoo denn damit? Ich mache so schrecklich ungern was, wenn ich nicht weiß was ich da eigentlich mache. 

 

auch wenns wieder mal doof und herablassend klingt.

lies doch einfach mal die portage-anleitung.

 *Quote:*   

> hat jemand ne lösung für die sache? das sys soll nu einfach 1:1 von hdaX nach hdaY kopiert werden! 

 

```
cp -av /mnt/hdaX /mnt/hdaY
```

oder aber, du bist faul (wie ich) und benutzt z.b. mc, der ist ja bei knoppix auch dabei.

----------

## _lobo

verdammt, das war glaub ich zu einfach um drauf zu kommen  :Wink: 

irgendwie war ich auf nen ewig langen befehl mit tar dd und was weiss ich was noch alles fixiert *grübel* warum hab ich das damals eigentlich so kompliziert gemacht? - na egal  :Wink: 

thx für die antwort

----------

## boris64

ach, und falls du das ganze wirklich 1:1 kopieren willst, nimm dd.

----------

## _lobo

hm, reicht es nicht wenn ich das ganze mit cp -a mache und wenns dann nötig wird so auch wieder zurückkopiere?

hab mich nämlich noch nie mit dd beschäftigt und müsste das nu extra machen *faul is*

----------

## boris64

mit cp sollte es ausreichen, mit dd kopierst du halt ein abbild der ganze partition inklusive partitionsgrösse etc.

----------

## toskala

dd if=/dev/hdX of=/mnt/wobackup/hinsoll/backup.dd

aus de maus   :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

Wenn ich zwischen unterschiedlichen Partitionen Backups, oder mehr umkopiere, nehme ich:

tar -cSp --numeric-owner --atime-preserve -f - . | ( cd /NEW && tar -xSpv --atime-preserve -f - )

Ich befinde mich dann gerade auf der Patition von der ich etwas wegkopieren will auf die gemountete /new

Sollte aber nicht auf dem gerade laufenden System gestartet werden, am besten von ner BootCD wie Knoppix.

----------

